# NAD!!.....Dr Z Remedy



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh man what an amp! 

I done quite a bit of research on Remedy reviews and got serious GAS since this amp was going to be released. I bought the head and I'm running it through a Z Best cab loaded with a Celestion Vintage 30 and a Celestion G12H30. I'm just renting the Z Best until my Dr Z 1x12 cab loaded with a Celestion Gold arrives.

I mainly got the amp because of the capability of switching from 40 to 20 watts for different venues. This amp furiously rocks!

Here's a good description fro the Z site:

The Remedy is the newest offering from Dr. Z Amps. Those who seek the full on assault and sweet crunch of the Plexi style circuit look no further. Using four 6V6s and coming in at 40 watts you have all the spit and growl on hand for burning your guitar at Monterey or playing High Voltage rock and roll. 

There’s more…The Remedy features a one of a kind half-power circuit. Flip the switch on the rear panel and go from 40 watts to 20 watts with no alteration to your sound. This isn’t your grandpa’s half power switch. You’ll experience the same sonic joy and touch sensitive response at either setting. 

On the front panel the Remedy features a blended volume configuration. Both the High and Normal volumes are at your disposal. You can dial in clear top end and full bodied roundness for any size room. No need to jump the inputs. That’s been taken care of so you can take full advantage of the first 12AX7. A full EQ compliment of Treble, Middle, and Bass is on hand for dialing in your desired sound. The back panel includes 4, 8, and 16 ohm speaker outs, the full/half power switch, and a convenience AC outlet. The Remedy is available as a head only and pairs up nicely with any of our extension cabs.


----------



## JonF (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats on the new Amp! A Dr.Z is on my short list as well.


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

JonF said:


> Congrats on the new Amp! A Dr.Z is on my short list as well.


I also have a Dr Z Maz Jr that I got in '06..............awesome 18 watter.


----------



## JonF (Sep 4, 2009)

stratman89 said:


> I also have a Dr Z Maz Jr that I got in '06..............awesome 18 watter.


That's the one I have my eye on! Did you end up going with the Reverb or NR model? And... what speaker configuration did do you have?


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have Reverb model with a Celestion G12H30.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Logically, your tone should change going from 40W to 20W - unless of course, you design the circuit to make sure the tone stays the same - which they did, and that's fine with me.

Looks like a very cool head, enjoy! the 100/50W switch on my mesa makes for some fun


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

bumpin' .... have you got the 112 w/Gold yet? and if so, how's workin' out for you? 

I have been thinkin' about a 112 convertible cab lately, ... but thinkin' of have it with a G12-65 

cheers always, eh

Joel


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I love Dr. Z amps. Been gassing for one for some time now just haven't found one used.. Looking for an 18 - 22watt head.


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

Rideski said:


> I love Dr. Z amps. Been gassing for one for some time now just haven't found one used.. Looking for an 18 - 22watt head.



Long&McQuade in Mississauga has a Carmen Ghia in-stock, iirc ... and believe there is a Maz Jr head @ Mojo Music in Oakville .... not that I've been lookin' or anything :smile:


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

jmb2 said:


> bumpin' .... have you got the 112 w/Gold yet? and if so, how's workin' out for you?
> 
> I have been thinkin' about a 112 convertible cab lately, ... but thinkin' of have it with a G12-65
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting for the cab! L&M made a mistake on the order so it's going to be another six weeks.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

stratman89 said:


> I'm still waiting for the cab! L&M made a mistake on the order so it's going to be another six weeks.


kqoct That's going to be a hard wait!


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

stratman89 said:


> I'm still waiting for the cab! L&M made a mistake on the order so it's going to be another six weeks.


does that mean 6 more weeks with runnin' yer Remedy thru the Z-best cab? it's a great combination if you've got the chance to crank it up and let 'er rip ... course, you could always get both cabs ... right?

cheers always, eh

Joel


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

jmb2 said:


> does that mean 6 more weeks with runnin' yer Remedy thru the Z-best cab? it's a great combination if you've got the chance to crank it up and let 'er rip ... course, you could always get both cabs ... right?
> 
> cheers always, eh
> 
> Joel


Since that it's their mistake, I hope they're waiving the rent on the Z-best the rest of the way.


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm sorta Z-less right now because I returned the Z Best cab rental.

I also sold my Maz Jr a week ago. ........ The Remedy sits all alone.

I love the Z Best (except for the weight) and may get it later.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Congrats !!!

Thanks for the info on the amp. :thanks5qx:

That sounds like a winner. I'll have to try one !!!!


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

A video clip from Ringmod doing a demo of the Remedy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxbzZi5TICk


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

... Need Pics


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll definately post some pics once my cab arrives.......meanwhile the head sits alone waiting, and waiting, and........:zzz:


----------



## incidentslip (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm kinda looking at one too, they look cool. Just wondering though, they seem brighter than some of the reissue or kit Plexi's available, is this true? In the vid's that I've seen, everything tends to sound more hi-fi, leaning towards a brighter, more treble peak, rather than the percussive bass/mid peak of the old plexi's. I'm curious, not critical, where I live, there are only Marshalls, Fenders, Mesa's and Peaveys, and none that I've tried, that claim "Plexi", really delivered. I've been torn between the Remedy, and a Metro-built Plexi w/an Ultimate attenuator. I have not had an opportunity to try one first hand, but they've peaked my interest. Congrat's on your new amp, I would really love to hear it, if you can post vid's, I'd be eternally grateful....thanks.


----------



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

Tried one out last week. Sweet sweet tone  Unfortunately it's uber loud. Played it on the 20 watt setting in the store through a 1x12, and there's just no way I could use that at home. Would be a great one for gigs though.


----------

